# What exactly is the difference between a Quad 500 and DP Quad?



## Guvner (Jan 3, 2004)

Does one allow the older receivers to work? Thanks... Gary


----------



## J. Allen Head (Apr 21, 2002)

The legacy Quad works with all recievers, but with the DP Quad you'll need adapters to make older receivers work.

The DP quad only works with 301,311,322,501,508,510,522,721,811,& 921 receivers and will work with older receivers if you use adapters, but they are about $70 each


----------



## Guvner (Jan 3, 2004)

I never did see Legacy mentioned on the box, the LNB itself or the report back when testing the switch with the receiver.

Thanks... Gary

The DP quad only works with 301,311,322,501,508,510,522,721,811,& 921 receivers and will work with older receivers if you use adapters, but they are about $70 each[/QUOTE]


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

DISH makes two LNB products Dish Pro which have a "DP" on the LNBF, they use stacked frequencies instead of voltage switching for polarity. The other product"Legacy" is the older LNBF that uses the standard frequencies of 950-1450 with 12V. and 18V to switch polarities. All receivers with 4 numbers (1000, 3700, 4900) are Legacy receivers and need an external adapter to be able to tune the stacked frequencies. Receivers with 3 numbers (301,508,721) are Dish Pro their software can determine wether they are connected to Legacy or DP LNBFs and tune your channels correctly.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You won't see "legacy" on the box or switch test summary. The term is used to refer to technology that was around before the current technology (DishPro) was introduced.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

boba said:


> DISH makes two LNB products Dish Pro which have a "DP" on the LNBF, they use stacked frequencies instead of voltage switching for polarity. The other product"Legacy" is the older LNBF that uses the standard frequencies of 950-1450 with 12V. and 18V to switch polarities. All receivers with 4 numbers (1000, 3700, 4900) are Legacy receivers and need an external adapter to be able to tune the stacked frequencies. Receivers with 3 numbers (301,508,721) are Dish Pro their software can determine wether they are connected to Legacy or DP LNBFs and tune your channels correctly.


What is the benefit of the DP stacked LNBF over the Legacy voltage switched LNBF?


----------

